# Malagasy Biotope



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I've been working on this tank for several months now (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/65184-malagasy-biotope-construction.html). I've had lots of help from several people: Doug (Pumilo), Zach (zBrinks), Alasdair (RarePlantBroker), Mike from New England Herpetoculture, and Julie Bergman of Gecko Ranch. I've still got some plants I want to add and eventually I'll add a group of Mantella ebenaui. 

Top half of tank (through glass, sorry):










With flash:










Closer view of branch running across the right hand side of the tank:



















Oeceoclades maculata on the branch:










Another Angraecum calceolus: 



















Bottom Half: 










Cynorkis fastigiata:



















Callopsis volkensii:










And now the inhabitants! A pair of Phelsuma lineata bombetokensis courtesy of Julie Bergman at Gecko Ranch, LLC. This is the only picture I could snap of the female, she's more timid than the male (he loves the camera):










And all the pictures of the male:























































Any suggestions?


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice,...but O. Maculata is a terrestrial Sp. This is a very adaptable Sp. I keep plants both on the inside(houseplants) and outside (landscape). I notice bigger and faster growth on the inside plants where they receive daily watering. Its okay to grow it damp, but I wouldn't recommend growing it in standing water because you risk the chance of root rot.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

About time Ryan!  Lookin' good, man. Hopefully those geckos will start breeding quickly. Plenty of bamboo for eggs.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Ryan,

The viv turned out great! Give this tank a year, and it will look like a slice of Ranomafana... I like the bamboo. While it is a terrestrial orchid, I think the O. maculata will be happier up there (away from and standing water). I hope the Callposis doesn't swallow the vivarium...

Let me know if you need some bamboo leaf litter for the floor.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments guys! The branch holding the O. maculata actually fell one night this weekend, so I've just decided to leave it on the ground by the Callopsis. Alasdair, I planted that Stylochaeton, but have yet to see any growth. Any tips?

I caught the happy couple today:


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

No tips on the Stylochaeton. Mine still hasn't come out of dormancy yet (of course, no major rain here). I'll ask the grower I bought them from next time I see him.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, and I may be interested in some of that bamboo leaf litter, shoot me an email when you get a chance.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

How 'bouts an update?


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

I second an update request. Beautiful lineata. Are you going for Malagasy herp species or plant species as well?


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

So as an update, I've got 3 little baby geckos running around in there now! I'll get some pictures this weekend. And both the plants and herps are from Madagascar.


----------



## TWA (Apr 3, 2011)

Interesting tank with the bamboo (which I guess is beneficial for them) but I like it a lot.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd love to see an update!


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, the clay didn't hold very well and most came off the background. Now it's basically a huge pothos jungle with bamboo rods everywhere. There are tons of baby geckos, however, so if anyone is interested in some Phelsuma lineata I've got a ton.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Pothos? I didn't see that in the original build, was this added later?


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Turns out I don't have as much of a greenthumb as I'd like, and several of the other plants didn't make it. I just added some pothos to be space filler and for them to climb around on. I'll probably wind up redoing this tank after I get it moved to my new place later this year.


----------

